# My baby hog



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

This is my first baby born 19 days ago. 

He was 10 days old at time of pic

He will be up for sale in 4-5 weeks


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

OMG sooo cute look at his lil legs :flrt::flrt::flrt: all these pics of hoglets are really making me want one congrats hun !


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

aww :flrt:


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

Awww!!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

:flrt:


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

What a lovely light little hoggie, congrats


----------

